# acoplo de impedancias



## black_flowers (Ene 1, 2011)

hola, he estado leyendo sobre la adaptacion de impedancias en los amplificadores y pone que para máxima transferencia de tensión la impedancia de salida del ampli debe ser mucho menor que la impedancia de entrada del receptor. 

en cambio para la máxima transferencia de potencia deben ser iguales ambas, debido a que si no es así se producen ondas reflejadas en la carga que deforman la onda original.

y digo yo... para la máxima transferencia de tensión, si tenemos una impedancia de salida muy baja contra una muy alta del receptor, ¿no se estarían produciendo esas ondas reflejadas debido a que no son iguales las impedancias?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

> para máxima transferencia de tensión la impedancia de salida del ampli  debe ser mucho menor que la impedancia de entrada del receptor.


Esto en general se aplica en audio.



> para la máxima transferencia de potencia deben ser iguales ambas, debido  a que si no es así se producen ondas reflejadas en la carga que  deforman la onda original.


Y esto en radiofrecuencia.

Ambos son válidos en su aplicación.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 1, 2011)

pero no se trata de dos cosas distintas es decir hay que verlo desde el punto de vista de lo que es en realidad, es decir es un amplificador que manda potencia a un receptor, y eso es así tanto en audio como en radiofrecuencia.

 Además si fuese como tú dices... a la salida de un amplificador de audio, no habría que acoplar impedancias sino que habría que tener la impedancia de salida del ampli mucho más baja que la de entrada del parlante. Y eso no es así pues para que haya máxima transferencia de potencia al parlante es necesario que las dos impedancias (la de salida del ampli y de entrada del parlante) sean iguales. ¿o acaso esto último no es cierto?

y básicamente lo que no llego a entender es en qué caso es necesaria una máximatransferencia de tensión, y en caso de que se necesite... ¿no se refleja la onda debido a la alta impedancia de entrada del receptor?

a todo esto muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 1, 2011)

> Además si fuese como tú dices... a la salida de un amplificador de  audio, no habría que acoplar impedancias sino que habría que tener la  impedancia de salida del ampli mucho más baja que la de entrada del  parlante.


 Justamente eso es lo que se intenta hacer, por eso, la impedancia real de esos amplificadores, está en el orden de menos de 1 Ohm, lo que no quiere decir, que se pueda cargar con esa impedancia.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Justamente eso es lo que se intenta hacer, por eso, la impedancia real de esos amplificadores, está en el orden de menos de 1 Ohm, lo que no quiere decir, que se pueda cargar con esa impedancia.



me parece que te equivocas, la impedancia de salida de un amplificador de audio está en 4,6 o 8 ohmnios, justo igual que la impedancia de los parlantes que se pueden conectar en él. Esto es así, según tengo entendido para que haya máxima transferencia de potencia.

Otra cosa es que la impedancia de salida sea baja (que lo es, ya que 4 ohmnios es un valor muy bajo) pero desde luego debe ser la misma que la de los parlantes. 

Y otra cosa muy distinta sucede en la entrada del amplificador en donde la impedancia sí que es muy alta y no necesita estar acoplada con el dispositivo conectado a la entrada. Esto es precisamente lo que no entiendo.

Resumiendo: hasta ahora en la etapa de salida creía no tener dudas, es decir la impedancia lo más baja posible pero siempre acoplada con la impedancia de los parlantes para máxima transferencia de potencia. En la entrada en cambio es donde no lo entiendo, ya que la impedancia de entrada es muy alta, y la impedancia de salida del dispositivo que genera el sonido tiene que ser muy baja. Con lo cual en la entrada no hay máxima transferencia de potencia sino de tensión, pero entonces se generarían las indeseadas ondas reflejadas debido al desacoplo de las impedancias... vamos que no tiene mucha lógica.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

Te recomiendo que leas este artículo: http://sound.westhost.com/impedanc.htm
Ahí te dicen como medir la impedancia real de un amplificador de audio. También lee sobre 'damping factor' y si lo que vos decís fuera correcto, ese factor sería 1, y si buscás un poco, vas a ver que sería un valor desastroso.
Un amplificador ideal sería el que tuviera 0 ohms de impedancia de salida.

PD: esto también te puede ayudar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Output_impedance#Audio_amplifiers


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 2, 2011)

En la etapas preamplificadoras de radios a válvulas, por el diseño inherente de los circuitos con éstas y sus propias características, existen altas impedancias de entrada y algo más bajas de salida; se consigue mayor amplificación de tensión (lo cual es conveniente, ya que las válvulas  basan su operación por tensión en la grilla de control).
Ahora, en la etapa de salida de un circuito a válvulas, la impedancia es relativamente alta en comparación con la impedancia de un parlante, y se desaprovecha la potencia de la que se podría disponer si se conectara directamente. Así que se utiliza un transformador acoplador de impedancias a la salida, y voilà. Se obtiene un máximo rendimiento.


Y como te dice Black: en un amplificador de potencia de audio, la impedancia ideal sería 0. 
Se pueden conseguir valores muy bajos de impedancia de salida, pero no significa que se pueda colocar un parlante del mismo valor; generalmente existen limitaciones técnicas debido a la intensidad máxima que soportan los semiconductores utilizados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2011)

black_flowers dijo:


> me parece que te equivocas, la impedancia de salida de un amplificador de audio está en 4,6 o 8 ohmnios, justo igual que la impedancia de los parlantes que se pueden conectar en él. Esto es así, según tengo entendido para que haya máxima transferencia de potencia.


  
Un amplificador de audio se comporta (idealmente) como una fuente de tensión perfecta y esto implica una resistencia interna nula, de manera que variaciones de la impedancia de carga no tengan efecto sobre la tensión de salida. En la práctica esto no es tan cierto, pero se cumple bastante bien en la medida que el valor de la realimentación de tensión del amplificador se mantenga estable.



black_flowers dijo:


> Otra cosa es que la impedancia de salida sea baja (que lo es, ya que 4 ohmnios es un valor muy bajo) pero desde luego debe ser la misma que la de los parlantes.


  
La impedancia de salida de un amplificador de audio convencional es de una fracción de ohm (tipo 0.05 o menos). Lo que vos estás especificando es la impedancia de carga admisible, que es mucho mayor (cuatro ohms para arriba), pero su valor está determinado por la capacidad de manejo de corriente de los semiconductores de salida.



black_flowers dijo:


> Y otra cosa muy distinta sucede en la entrada del amplificador en donde la impedancia sí que es muy alta y no necesita estar acoplada con el dispositivo conectado a la entrada. Esto es precisamente lo que no entiendo.


En la entrada sucede exactamente lo mismo que a la salida, solo que en una escala diferente. La impedancia de entrada del amplificador es relativamente alta (>22K) y la impedancia de salida del preamplificador es baja - tipo 100 o 200 ohms, así que lo que se busca también es la máxima transferencia de tensión.


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 2, 2011)

vaya, despues de leer los enlaces que me paso black tiger me quedó la cosa más clara . Osea que para audio "briding impedance" y para rf "matching impedance". Bueno la verdad es que estaba bastante equivocado pero todavía me queda una duda: ¿no se producen reflexiones en la señal de audio debido a la diferencia de impedancias?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

> ¿no se producen reflexiones en la señal de audio debido a la diferencia de impedancias?


Que yo sepa no, y el motivo es que tanto la impedancia de la carga, como la del cable "a esas frecuencias" se comporta casi como si fuera un conductor ideal y una carga "pura" por lo que toda la potencia queda disipada en la carga (parlante) y en mucha menor medida en el conductor (el cable) Ojo que cuando digo pura no digo ideal, ya que no es resistiva 100%).
Y como ya estoy medio dormido, también pude ser que todo lo que dije anteriormente, sea una pavada


----------



## Cacho (Ene 2, 2011)

Esto puede darte una mano (no es exactamente lo que vienen charlando) para entender algunas cosas del caso: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teorema_de_máxima_potencia

En inglés está mucho más completo y bonito el artículo.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 2, 2011)

> bonito el artículo.


 Eso mismo, muy bonito, del verbo bonitar que quiere decir, usar bonete! 
Ah..... es más fuerte que yo, pero bueno, no podía dejar de bonitar esta ocasión!
Boniteadas para todos!


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 3, 2011)

ya había leído el artículo, aunque reconozco que ahora lo he entendido un poco mejor. 
Un saludo a todos


----------

